# Boat in black rock in clear creek



## summitpaddler (May 10, 2011)

Hey just a heads up there might be a red kayak jammed somewhere in black rock... I'm going to attempt a recovery (somehow) in the next few days but def don't want it causing trouble for anyone out there...


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Couple days?


----------



## Preston H. (Jun 25, 2008)

Thing is, it will cause problems if it can be seen from the road. People often call 911 when they see a boat with no paddler thinking someone is in danger.

It would be helpful if you could find out very soon where the boat is and report it if you can't recover it. Maybe you have done this, but "there might be a red kayak jammed somewhere in black rock" sounds kinda like you have no idea where it is and have not attempted to locate it at all.


----------



## summitpaddler (May 10, 2011)

Well, I'm open to any and all suggestions. But, I have absolutely no business attempting a recovery on my own as a have neither the skills nor the gear to unpin a boat stuck in a class V rapid at high water. I'm a first year paddler attempting to do what is right and safe for everyone.

I told a state trooper I had lost my boat below Idaho springs and that everyone was ok and I was under the impression she'd radio it in...

I cruised up and down 6 slowly looking for the boat on the day it was lost to no avail... That was yesterday...


Today, I was told that some raft guides spotted a red boat pinned In black rock.

As I have barely any idea how to proceed from here, I figured the least I could do was warn people of it while I attempt to find/bribe some people to help me.... I worked all day today but thought I could perhaps at least scout it out tomorrow.


----------



## phillersk (Apr 24, 2006)

With enough beer you might be able to bribe some of the guides at Clear Creek Rafting...


----------



## chad (Nov 5, 2003)

There's a red boat pinned about 400 yards upstream of the dam (between Tunnels 1 and 2)


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*kayak pin recovery*

I'll take a drive up there tomorrow and see what I can do, and report back.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

summitpaddler said:


> ... I figured the least I could do was warn people of it while I attempt to find/bribe some people to help me.... I worked all day today but thought I could perhaps at least scout it out tomorrow.


Don't sweat it, you did all the right things. As long as there isn't a throw bag clipped in there then it poses no hazard to boaters. If anything, it is a good marker for a pin spot now.

Some class V guys wanting to hone their skills will pull it out at some point, but you are probably wise to stay away from it if it is pinned in Black Rock rapid. If someone pulls it maybe they could call you first, you could meet them and see how it is done (they will live bait CasperMike and he will swim over and clip a 'biner to it) and then you can beer them.

Just messing with you CasperMike... I've always liked you... keep it real.


----------



## rastaman (Sep 8, 2007)

Dude, leave it there until the water comes down a lot. I tell you, it's probably broken beyond repair and unless it causes a serious hazard for the rest of us don't sweat it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

I didn't see it, when we paddled through at 6. If you can get to it then get it out, if not don't sweet it.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

On sunday it looked like there were two red boats pinned in the boogie below screaming 1/4 mile on the lower run. If folks didn't see the boat in black rock, maybe its one of the red boats in lower?

I looked at one of the pinned boats below screaming 1/4 mile. Its hard to get to, the water is hauling ass, and the grab loops are underwater. I personally would leave it there until the water comes down. Its probably now worth messing with unless you have a desire to spend a lot of time on a technical rope system rescue.


----------



## summitpaddler (May 10, 2011)

Clear creek county sheriff pulled it out this morning.... My deepest and sincerest thanks to everyone for helping out.


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Summitpaddler, do you know where they pulled it from? Just curious.


----------



## summitpaddler (May 10, 2011)

They found it near tunnel six although I wasn't clear on whether it was below or above.... It must've gotten hung up somewhere above and then got stuck again because it was apparently visable from the road.... Boat made it out unharmed for the most part... Lost float bags, happy feet and foam divider in the bow and it was filled with 20lbs of mud, but everthying else is good to go.


----------

